# [gelöst] Rechte nach Typ rekursiv ändern

## uhai

Ich will in einem Verzeichnis die Rechte der Unterverzeichnisse rekursiv ändern, bin aber in der shell nicht so sicher...

das habe ich im Internet gefunden:

```
find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
```

Wie füge ich das Verzeichnis ein, für dessen Unterverzeichnisse ich die Rechte ändern will? Kann mir je,and die Syntax bitte kurz erklären oder eine ausführlichere Anleitung im Internet zeigen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun Jun 14, 2009 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Wie füge ich das Verzeichnis ein, für dessen Unterverzeichnisse ich die Rechte ändern will?[/quote]

```
find /Pfad/zum/Hauptverzeichnis/* -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
```

Mit * gibst du dann, dass du nur den Inhalt des Verzeichnis betrachten willst, das Verzeichnis selbst bei der Suche außen vorläßt.

----------

## uhai

Danke schön, damit konnte ich ein altes Problem hier beseitigen...

uhai

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> find /Pfad/zum/Hauptverzeichnis/* -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
> ```
> ...

 

Arrgl! Man benutzt doch kein *, wenn man nicht genau weiß, was man tut!

Zur ursprünglichen Frage: Ja, der erste Punkt ist in dem Beispiel der Directoryname; "man find" verrät Dir mehr (übrigens wäre ein "+" statt ein ";" als letztes Zeichen effizienter).

Vielleicht brauchst Du das aber gar nicht: Die meisten Leute, die so etwas fragen, suchen in Wirklichkeit "chmod -R +X directory" ("man chmod" erklärt, was das bedeutet).

----------

## Necoro

 *mv wrote:*   

> Vielleicht brauchst Du das aber gar nicht: Die meisten Leute, die so etwas fragen, suchen in Wirklichkeit "chmod -R +X directory" ("man chmod" erklärt, was das bedeutet).

 

*diesen chmod in sein repertoire aufnehm*

----------

